# Konfigurowanie sieci po instalacji

## kabanek

Witam,

dopiero zaczynam się uczyć instalacji gentoo. Otóż szedłem wg opisu na gentoo.org i wszystko szło ok aż do momentu, w którym zrestartowałem komputer i nie miałem już internetu. Gdy chciałem uruchomić go ręcznie, to dostałem komunikat, że nie mam skompilowanego modułu do mojej karty sieciowej.

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 10)
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
> ...

 

próbuję uruchomić na początku na eth0, a później spróbuję wifi.

chciałem poszukać modułu do jądra, który obsługuje moją kartę, ale polecenia menuconfig nie mogę wywołać - nieznane polecenie czy z płyty instalacyjnej, czy ze środowiska chroot'owanego czy już z uruchomionego systemu z dysku.

Jak nazywają się moduły do moich kart? No i co z tym menuconfig?

----------

## gexcite

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

to nie działa?

----------

## kabanek

a jak powinny nazywać się te moduły do jądra?

----------

## gexcite

Device Drivers  --->

   Network device support  --->  

      Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

         Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support

----------

## Pryka

Wbuduj to sobie na stałe w jądro, a nie jako moduł bo i tak będzie Ci zawsze potrzebne.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Wbuduj to sobie na stałe w jądro, a nie jako moduł bo i tak będzie Ci zawsze potrzebne.

 

Bzdura.

R8169 do tej karty to strata czasu, w porównaniu ze sterownikiem r8168 od Realteka, (głównie przez wydajność r8169 dla tego chipa).

A jak ktoś zainstaluje r8168, to żeby go użyć, musi najpierw wyładować r8169, co przy wbudowanym module na stałe jest niewykonalne.

Stwierdzenie spisano na podstawie: 

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

   Kernel driver in use: r8168
```

Autopsja  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## kabanek

ja już wbudowałem sobie to do jądra  :Smile: 

tylko jest problem z postawieniem sieci

Mam router z dhcp, leczy gdy ustawię w /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> dns_domain_lo="kaban-host"
> 
> #config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> 

 

to interfejs w ogóle nie powstaje. Lecz gdy chcę go skonfigurować statycznie

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "192.168.2.105/24" )
> 
> routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )
> 
> #config_eth0=( "192.168.2.105 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
> ...

 

to interfejs sieci powstaje, lecz nie mogę pingować nawet routera, bo dostaję "unreachable network". Próbowałem na oba sposoby.

router mam pod IP 192.168.2.1 

co jeszcze spokałem?  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   Wbuduj to sobie na stałe w jądro, a nie jako moduł bo i tak będzie Ci zawsze potrzebne. 
> 
> Bzdura.
> 
> R8169 do tej karty to strata czasu, w porównaniu ze sterownikiem r8168 od Realteka, (głównie przez wydajność r8169 dla tego chipa).
> ...

 

Boże kochany to niech sobie wbuduje ten drugi, co za różnica? I najważniejsze gdzie widzisz tutaj bzdurę? W tym, że mu kazałem to wbudować? Wątpię aby miał dwie karty sieciowe i nimi wachlował bo tylko wtedy widzę sens budowana modułu w przypadku wsparcia dla sieciówki. No chyba, że ktoś coś tam cuduje.

I jeszcze jedno, co z tego, że władowanie nowego modułu sieciowego jest niewykonalne gdy inny jest wbudowany na stałe, skoro i tak czy siak musi on przekompilować kernel, żeby sobie dodać do niego wsparcie... No chyba, że  ktoś już ma kilkanaście jakichś modułów do jednego urządzenia. Ale wtedy oczywiste jest to, że jak będzie kompilował nowy to go nie wbuduje na stałe bo inne staną się bezużyteczne. Natomiast w jego wypadu w ogóle nie widzę sensu robienia z tego M.

@kabanek

 *kabanek wrote:*   

> ja już wbudowałem sobie to do jądra 
> 
> tylko jest problem z postawieniem sieci
> 
> Mam router z dhcp, leczy gdy ustawię w /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

Masz skomentowaną linijkę od DHCP dlatego interfejs w ogóle Ci się nie podnosi. Wywal "#" z #config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

PS. Moja conf wygląda tak:

```
modules_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> Boże kochany to niech sobie wbuduje ten drugi, co za różnica? I najważniejsze gdzie widzisz tutaj bzdurę?

 

U mnie na sterze r8169 karta wyrabiała max 10-20 Mbit, na r8168 wyrabia 1Gbit.

Dlatego wbudowanie akurat tego steru (r8169) na stałe uważam za ciężką bzdurę.

Co nie oznacza, że każdy sterownik obowiązują takie same reguły, to raczej r8169 jest wyjątkiem.

Pisałem konkretnie o r8169.

Za to steru r8168, który instalujesz przez emerge, raczej nie wbudujesz na stałe.   :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Feb 25, 2012 11:52 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kabanek

przepraszam, miało być tak:

 *Quote:*   

> dns_domain_lo="kaban-host"
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> 

 

----------

## Pryka

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Boże kochany to niech sobie wbuduje ten drugi, co za różnica? I najważniejsze gdzie widzisz tutaj bzdurę? 
> 
> U mnie na sterze r8169 karta wyrabiał max 10-20 Mbit, na r8169 wyrabia 1Gbit.
> 
> Dlatego budowanie akurat tego steru (r8169) na stałe uważam za ciężką bzdurę.
> ...

 

No tak w takim przypadku to bzdura i z tym się zgadzam, ale było na początku to wyjaśnić, bo ja nie mówię o wydajności tych sterowników, tylko o samym sensie robienia ze sterownika karty sieciowej modułu w jądrze, jeśli ktoś nie zmienia karty sieciowej co dwa dni  :Smile: 

Również pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

 *kabanek wrote:*   

> przepraszam, miało być tak:
> 
>  *Quote:*   dns_domain_lo="kaban-host"
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

zmień dhcp na dhcpcd i zainstaluj sobie net-misc/dhcpcd, powinno wtedy wstać.Last edited by Pryka on Fri Feb 24, 2012 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kabanek

R8169 do tej karty to strata czasu, w porównaniu ze sterownikiem r8168 od Realteka, (głównie przez wydajność r8169 dla tego chipa).[/quote]

w jaki sposób instaluje się taki sterownik?

----------

## gexcite

emerge r8168

----------

## kabanek

no i dalej nic pomimo ustawienia na dhcpcd....

 *Quote:*   

> eth0: waiting for carrier
> 
> timed out
> 
> allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout
> ...

 

----------

## Pryka

dhcpcd zainstalowałeś? Bo bez tego sama zmiana zmiana w pliku nic Ci nie da.

----------

## kabanek

tak, doinstalowałem i właśnie on wyświetla mi te komunikaty

----------

## kabanek

doinstalowałem również avahi oraz dbus i po restarcie zauważyłem, że net powstał  :Razz:  nie wiem czy to zbieg okoliczności, ale ważne, że chodzi  :Smile: 

----------

